# Bought My First Seiko Today And It Wasn't A 5



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sale in a local shop  Seiko pilot SSC081P1


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

That's very nice - don't recollect seeing that model before!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

stew1982 said:


> That's very nice - don't recollect seeing that model before!


There's so many styles - when I got back from the shop and searched on here found another thread with it in, along with other reasonably priced pilot type watches.

Looking forward to seeing how good or bad the lume is later 

Fancied a Seiko for sometime now. Thought I'd end up with a 5 auto but this is a solar so should be pretty maintenance free until it packs up.

Just need to figure out how the outside rotating bezel helps me tell my direction?


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

point the N to north and bingo ... instant compass !


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

hdm said:


> point the N to north and bingo ... instant compass !


Hmmmm......

Found this http://www.wikihow.com/Use-an-Analog-Watch-as-a-Compass


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

See here http://www.seikowatc...SEIKO_RCR07.pdf :wink2:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> See here http://www.seikowatc...SEIKO_RCR07.pdf :wink2:


Cheers - I can go exploring now - does it work with the moon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

wrenny1969 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > See here http://www.seikowatc...SEIKO_RCR07.pdf :wink2:
> ...


Daft bugger! :rofl:

As I`m sure you know - if you`re in the Northern Hemisphere you use the Pole Star to find North, If you`re in the Southern Hemiphere use the Southern Cross to find South :wink2:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

:help: is more my style - when all else fails call someone that paid attention


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely looking watch David,

That's the model I'll be getting... when I find one for a reasonable price.

Not 100% sure on the strap though. What do you think?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

cookdamo said:


> Lovely looking watch David,
> 
> That's the model I'll be getting... when I find one for a reasonable price.
> 
> Not 100% sure on the strap though. What do you think?


I know what you mean about the strap - I am normally a metal strap person - it works sufficiently well for me and although light brown has a very slight tangerine hue to it.

It's still quite inflexible being new and in the pic my wrist is at an angle - I might get a double butterfly clasp for it as I hate stretched or mishapen leather straps.

I got it for Â£150 as the shop has a closing down sale - what kind of price are you holding out for?


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

wrenny1969 said:


> cookdamo said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely looking watch David,
> ...


That would be pretty close to the magic number.

There is also the SSC075P1 which is the same model but without the colour, but with a bracelet... can't decide.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

cookdamo said:


> wrenny1969 said:
> 
> 
> > cookdamo said:
> ...


Just looked up that code and it looks pretty good on the steel bracelet


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That looks jolly descent that does. Be nice to see some more pictures.

:yes:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Put a divers silicone strap on it this morning to see if it makes a difference - better or worse?


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Get a Toshi leather for it


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

much better


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> wrenny1969 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


And when it's cloudy I use the nearest street light :bangin:

Great buy David :good:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Much worse ;-)


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

I like the divers strap


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

Very interesting and subtle at the same time. Might I ask how loud it's the alarm. Does it wake you up in the morning?


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Not keen on the divers strap, need a nice leather on it


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm liking your current straps but would like to see it on a darker matte brown leather strap


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A lovely looking watch, Wrenny....reminds me a bit of my incoming...










Both have that 'Spork' like face, but without the date at the silly 4 o' clock position.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice looking watch, I've seen that in a few different places. Definitely stick to a leather strap. :yes:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

mihaixp said:


> Very interesting and subtle at the same time. Might I ask how loud it's the alarm. Does it wake you up in the morning?


its pretty quiet - i'd say it wouldn't


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

it's back on the original leather strap - seiko quoted mt about Â£45 to fit the metal strap as seen in the earlier pic. not in a hurry to chnage at the moment but noted comments


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Great looking watch, I like that a lot :notworthy:

Another suggestion for the strap, I recently bought one of these and it's a cracker:










Also available with black stitching, which might suit the Seiko better.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely that- really handsome.

Can't help loving the variety and consistent quality Seiko give us.

Strapwise, might I venture to suggest a mesh may suit? I put my flightmaster on one, and I love the look (this is a 20mm wjean).


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

apm101 said:


> Lovely that- really handsome.
> 
> Can't help loving the variety and consistent quality Seiko give us.
> 
> Strapwise, might I venture to suggest a mesh may suit? I put my flightmaster on one, and I love the look (this is a 20mm wjean).


Thanks for the suggestion - just picking up on your point about seiko and the quality - I think they are great for the money and so much choice - if you've seen my other thread I've just ordered a black monster. Looking forward to that one as it promises a lot of metal for the money and a lovely sweeping hand.

I think after this latest purchase I will go dormant for another couple of years 

cheers

D


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just an update bought a cheap silicone strap as fancied a flirt with orange rubber - I like the results = not the best pic but it's late


----------

